# 2006 Cadillac STS should I or not?



## lvflyer2 (Aug 20, 2016)

I have been driving in Peoria Il for about 3 weeks where in order to be UberX car has to be 2005 or newer. Uber has been here about 5-6 months and it isn't busy enough to make enough to buy a car, like some in bigger cities. I think in time it will get busier. Now we have lots of dead miles and waiting. In about 100 hrs so far I think I'm making $2 per hour after fuel, not including wear and tear. I currently borrow my 78 year old mother's 2012 Taurus and some people think it is luxury compared to other Ubers around here. Uberselect or anything else is not scheduled to be here anytime soon, but I think it would be a good thing to allow passengers to experience the ego boost and maybe boost my tips, so I am considering buying a 2006 STS V8 for $5400 as is from a dealer. It does have some rust on the rear wheel lips so I would have to sort that out. It has lots of power, but it is not as luxurious feeling as the Taurus, if you can believe that. It still will catch attention of passengers though when I pull up. They'll think I am a limo. It's black on black so will feel like an Uberblack. So I want your opinions. I figure I can use the STS for the next year at least, maybe 2 if Uber doesn't sunset it. I think I can make enough with Uber to pay for it and then still be able to trade up and not lose much over the $5400 I would be paying. The dealer also has a Chrysler 300C 2010 black with tan for $10k. I just don't think Chrysler on the front and on the app does much to the ego like Cadillac does. Some day maybe I can afford the Lexus or the Ifinitys or Jaguars. So do you think the passengers will appreciate it and do you think it will hold its value? The dealer said if he doesn't sell it this week it is going to auction. What do you think it would bring at auction? I told the salesman to let me know if the boss wants to deal before he takes it to auction. I know auctions bring a lot less than what they sell it for. I've been to them.


----------



## KingPeter (Nov 10, 2014)

Would not. V8 will kill your profit. Used Toyota


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Careful there isn't a problem with those old Northstar engines. My cousin had one similar to that. It's a nice ride, but drinks gas. See if they bite at $4k. Maybe it's a good car to have around for a couple of years.


----------



## lvflyer2 (Aug 20, 2016)

Well they sold it. I was told from another dealer to offer between 3k and 4k, but when I did it was gone.


----------



## Lincoln Navigator L (Feb 7, 2016)

The V6 Cadillac STS uses regular fuel; the V8 requires premium. I've had 6 trouble free years in my V6 2005 STS. 

The Northstar problems were with the Seville STS and earlier cars, and the Seville STS is an entirely different car than the STS (2005-2011).


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Thoughts on 2012 CTS silver exterior, black interior, super clean for Uber Select?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> Thoughts on 2012 CTS silver exterior, black interior, super clean for Uber Select?


Don't waste your money on that and look for a used XTS instead. It gives you more options if you want to take things seriously and step up to doing limo work with it. If not you still should get a decent deal on one.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

rtaatl said:


> Don't waste your money on that and look for a used XTS instead. It gives you more options if you want to take things seriously and step up to doing limo work with it. If not you still should get a decent deal on one.


XTS is basically the large (7 series equivalent) isn't it? May be a bit big and well out of my price range...


----------



## Lincoln Navigator L (Feb 7, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> XTS is basically the large (7 series equivalent) isn't it? May be a bit big and well out of my price range...


The CTS from 2012 has insufficient rear legroom. The STS from those years has better rear legroom.

The XTS isn't a 7 series equivalent; the new CT6 is comparable in size to a short wheelbase 7 series (which is not presently sold new in the US). The XTS shares its platform with the Chevy Impala (current body style). It's got great rear legroom, and it has a large trunk.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> XTS is basically the large (7 series equivalent) isn't it? May be a bit big and well out of my price range...


They're pretty cheap after a couple of years, probably a little less than that CTS you're looking at


----------

